# help cloudy eyes???



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

i checked all my water levels just did a 75% water change and added mela fix to my 125 gallon i noticed some of my fish have cloudy eyes and i lost my pleco which i have had for like 4 years??? all water tests were a ok??? whta happend any ideas? and what can i do to get rid of the cloudy eyes? mainely on my two jaguars they have been cloudy about two days also noticed the were rubbing on slate in tank almost as if they had a ich? plz help thankx!!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

when you say your water params are ok what does that mean? what exactly are your water parameters? when was the last time you did a water change? have you added any new fish to the tank? what kind of filtration do you have on your tank?


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

just did a 75 % change today yes added a small pleco about a week ago 2 aqua clear 110 and rena xp2 amonia was low nitrite was low ph 6-9 -7-0 temp 76-78 i do regular changes weekly added texas and firemouth and dempsey 3 weeks ago tank has been up about 6 mos been sucessfully running my tanks since 2002 all has been great until now??? havent changed anything...??


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

your readings should never show amonia or nitrite. those are probably causing the cloudy eyes and maybe the irratation.


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

amonia was 0 nitrite was 0 ph 6-8 7-0 nitrate was low low says 0 on chart but i know there is some in there added mela fix ???? anything else aqaurium salt?? i belive it is bacterial related never had this problem though......? help thankx


----------

